# Heading to NC



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So next week we will be heading to our last show of the year. It will be in Winston-Salem, NC the same place as the last show. The L.J.V. War Memorial Coliseum Annex Building & Educational Fairground Building. 

It will be from Friday Dec 7th- Sunday Dec 9th. I will be bringing two dogs, Deja my Bred-By Bulldog and BB the superstar lol. 

Here are the showtimes and rings for each day for those that might want to come out. 

Friday

34 Bulldogs @ 8:00 AM in Ring 4 after 11 dogs
7 Weims @ 8:00 AM in Ring 10 straight up 

Saturday

46 Bulldogs @ 8:00 AM in Ring 4 straight up
11 Weims @ 1:00 PM in Ring 10 after 7 English Setters

Sunday

47 Bulldogs @ 8:00 AM in Ring 4 straight up
11 Weims @ 12:45 PM in Ring 10 straight up


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

You're right in the middle of the show today. Good luck! Let us know what happens.


----------

